# Sketchup - How to Record



## AdkWoodworker (Dec 20, 2006)

I have been improving in sketchup, and wanted to save some video sequences. I have the free version, and was wondering what everyone uses to create their tutorial videos. i looked at Camtasia, but it's $299.00.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

Gary, 
This is the way that I have been doing it and this may not be what you are looking for. I save mine to windows media player and then you can send it to windows movie maker to edit, if you have that program? If not, I think you can get it free at windows market place.
First in sketchup open your drawing and under edit, click on select all and then go to the file menu, click on export and a file window should come up and then click on export again. The media should come up and play your animation. Then you can copy and paste to another program. I hope this is helpful and what you are looking for.
Someone else may have a better way and if so I would be interested also.
God bless


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I think what Gary is actually looking for is video screen captures. I use Snagit just $40 Very good screen capture utility. Allows for video screens capture with audio. You can always annotate and add audio later in windows moviemaker. Good annotation editor for image captures too.

http://www.techsmith.com/screen-capture.asp .


----------



## panofish (Nov 1, 2007)

Microsoft has a free codec part of their Windows Media Video 9 series… just download and install all of the free microsoft windows media v9 stuff. Their is a video screen capture utility that works the same as camtasia except its free. The quality is 95 percent as good as camtasia and end users will be more likely to view it without downloading a codec. The microsoft video capture utility isnt widely publicized but I know it works!!!


----------



## startreking (Jan 4, 2012)

Seems kinda expensive and allot of work when the "Print Screen" key works just fine. Then open mspaint, and paste.


----------

